# A must read from NY Times on webs



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

My wife reads the NY times on her computer in another room and saw this article. It pretty much says what I say all along. It is a must read for anyone that has a website or is thinking of building one. Lou










click here for the New York Times article


----------



## Mathiastheok (Nov 14, 2006)

lol... so to sum it all up: KISS Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Cool article, although many of the info are just common good business practices, but some how people just don't pay attention. Most people don't realize that it takes YEARS to build a successful online business from the ground up. For each successful story, there are countless of others that didn't make it.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks Lou. 

vtec44 is right.

it does take years.

the little time i have to learn about web stuff and get involved with google projects (i find are great resources and for the most part free), its well worth spending the time to learn.


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

Please can someone just post the content of the article here? I (and maybe some others as well) do not want to register on one more site ;-)

TIA
footy


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

footy1001 said:


> Please can someone just post the content of the article here?


Since that would be an illegal copyright violation, no they can't.



footy1001 said:


> I (and maybe some others as well) do not want to register on one more site ;-)


Try this, it might just be your new favourite site.


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

Solmu,

Thanks for the site ;-)

Regarding the copyright itself, if the copyright info is included in the content, it should not be an issue. 

footy


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

footy1001 said:


> Regarding the copyright itself, if the copyright info is included in the content, it should not be an issue.


The New York Times does not grant the right to anyone who wants to to republish their work just because they included a byline. It's illegal.


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

well........anyway, my interest was to know what the article said & there are enough insights in other threads.

cheers,
footy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> well........anyway, my interest was to know what the article said & there are enough insights in other threads.


Thanks for bringing it back to the topic 

I get a bit turned off by having to login or register at a site to read an article as well. That www.bugmenot.com/ site is a great tool for those tings.

The article is definitely worth a read.


----------



## cottagecraftsmen (Oct 28, 2006)

Doesn't matter now... It is archived. Will cost you $5 to go see it. Visit your local library instead!


----------

